# Batman Series Kits



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

Has there been any updates on the status of the Robin, Penguin and Riddler kits? I have been holding off on building the Catwoman and Batman kits until the others are issued.


Thanks


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Not that I've heard. The last I heard was they ARE absolutely still coming. I think there was a problem with the Robin kit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I had thought the Batgirl kit was to be like the rest but more recent info indicates a different scale and her being resin. See the discussion on the Hyperscale Figure forum from a while back.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

There is going to be 2 Batgirl kits I heard. 1 in resin that's larger and also a plastic one in scale with the other figures. I think the resin one is coming out first?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I got so tired of waiting for them, that I built an old 1/6th Batman I rescued from the Island of Misfit model kits or my old basement where it sat for about 20 years now I'm working at the same scale a Burt Ward Robin. I am sure when the Moebius kits come out, they will be great, Frank has a good track record.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Frank recently posted on Facebook that yes, they're still working on them and having problems getting Robin perfect, and yes, they WILL come out.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Waits are frustrating but I am very glad Moebius does not stare at the calendar but at the model to make it as good as practical.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I am still waiting on the 1/35 Chariot... that has been at least six years now...


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

The next kit in the series will be The Penguin and Batgirl will be available as a 1/6 scale resin kit and a 1/8 scale styrene kit. Got that straight from Moebius at Wonderfest.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

JUST got my updated wholesale order form from Moebius and Penguin is now listed for August which means it is just about ready to depart China. Riddler and Robin still listed as 3rd quarter, which translates to HOPEFULLY getting on the boat in July. Invisible Man and Michael Myers reissues are listed as BEFORE Halloween (i.e. late 3rd quarter or early 4th quarter). Proteus now scheduled 4th quarter, along with Death Dealer. 
Tom


----------

